# What to do about the lanyard?



## PaleoClipper (May 27, 2021)

Going to a local comic con, that's furry and cosplay friendly, and making my badge for it. I'm going in a partial, head pictured (Made by MontyDragon). But uh...what do I put on the back besides the QR code for my TickTock? Also, what else does everyone carry with them on their lanyard?


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I myself have never been to a con before (unfortunately...) but I see a lot of people put a laminated badge on their lanyard, which usually has a drawing of their fursona with their name under it! Of course, this isn't completely necessary. I also see a lot of people but enamel pins and badge pins on their lanyards!


----------

